# Tengo problemas con las X

## Tarko

Hola a todos, mi problema es el siguiente. realicé un emerge --fetchonly xorg-x11, (esto es por que tengo que llevar mi pc a una cabina) luego en casa hice emerge xorg-x11, todo iba bien , hasta que me dijo que no podía bajar los driver para nvidia, y terminó allí el emerge, pero para asegurarme hice otra vez el mismo emerge y el prceso estaba bien hasta que derrepente mi máquina emitió como 6 beeps, y terminó el emerge, luego hice startx y me sale un mensaje de que el módulo del teclado, ratón y driver no están cargados, hice xorgconfig para configurar todo y me sigue saliendo ese mismo mensaje. Alguien que me pueda ayudar a solucionar este problema. Gracias.

----------

## sefirotsama

la proxima vez que lleves la maquina a una cabina, tal vez te interese escribir emerge -fu

Sin duda alguna el problema es el xorg.conf

Mirate esta web:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

(descargala a modo off-line y la miras tranquilamente en tu pc mientras lo configuras)

----------

## Tarko

Lo que sucede es que tengo una tarjeta integrada Intel Corporation 82856G Graphics Controller, y en el manual no veo como puede configurarse cual es el driver para este tipo de tarjeta en el kernel, o qu e debo poner en el archivo /etc/make.conf

----------

## achaw

Ponete:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vga vesa"
```

Y reemerge las X, fijate si te funciona. i810 es el driver para este tipo de tarjeta.

A manopla, es xf86-video-i810 si queres emergerlo individualmente.

En el kernel se encuentra en Device Drivers ----> Graphics Support

Saludos

----------

## Tarko

Hola nuevamente, hice los pasos que me indicaron, cambié la variable de VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa vga", luego hice el emerge xorg-x11 y no pasó nada, me salió como 6 beeps, luego hice un emerge --update --deep --world y me actualizó e incluso siguió descargano los archivos que faltaban cuando se detuvo la vez pasada, al terminar hice startx y ahora me sale (EE) couldn't open module i810. Fui al compilar nuevamente el kernel busqué todo lo relacionado a i810 y los marqué con * no con M, compilé y nada, la verdad no sé que amsm puedo hacer, tal vez sería mejor desintalar las x11 pero como lo hago y luego volver a instalarlas. Disculpen por la torpeza. Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Tarko wrote:*   

> Hola nuevamente, hice los pasos que me indicaron, cambié la variable de VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa vga", luego hice el emerge xorg-x11 y no pasó nada, me salió como 6 beeps, luego hice un emerge --update --deep --world y me actualizó e incluso siguió descargano los archivos que faltaban cuando se detuvo la vez pasada, al terminar hice startx y ahora me sale (EE) couldn't open module i810. Fui al compilar nuevamente el kernel busqué todo lo relacionado a i810 y los marqué con * no con M, compilé y nada, la verdad no sé que amsm puedo hacer, tal vez sería mejor desintalar las x11 pero como lo hago y luego volver a instalarlas. Disculpen por la torpeza. Gracias.

 

¿Puedes postear el resultado de "emerge -puDvN xorg-server"?

----------

## patan__

No te olvides de poner esto también en el make.conf 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

----------

## opotonil

Un apunte tonto, imagino que despues de la nueva instalacion y actalizacion hicieras un:

```

Xorg -configure # generar archivo de configuracion.

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new # probar configuracion

cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf # copiar configuracion a su localizacion.

```

para generar un nuevo archivo de configracion de las X, por lo que pueda haber cambiado.

Saludos.

----------

## sergiotocalini

Hola, como estan? estos paquetes tenes que instalar:

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

 Eso es todo, saludos

----------

